# La calle 11/Once de Noviembre



## Cornelioh

¿Cómo debería decirse?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## torrebruno

Pues hay que enterarse primero si la calle se llama "11 de noviembre" u "Once de noviembre".
Un saludo.


----------



## Cornelioh

torrebruno said:


> Pues hay que enterarse primero si la calle se llama "11 de noviembre" u "Once de noviembre".
> Un saludo.



Bueno, supuse que había una forma general o, por lo menos, una más común que otra.


----------



## torrebruno

No, mira:
_Calle Doce Apóstoles, 23003 Jaén,
La Avenida 11 de Septiembre es una importante arteria vial de la comuna de Providencia, en Santiago de Chile
Calle Quince de Noviembre, 35004 Las Palmas de Gran Canaria,
Calle 21 De Marzo, Alcorcon_

Y muchos ejemplos más.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Yo creo que tratandose de fechas lo más adecuado es '11 de noviembre', 'hospital 12 de Octubre', etc.


----------



## Pinairun

En Donosti hay una calle que se llama "31 de Agosto".


----------



## Peón

En la Argentina:

calle *11 de Septiembre*
calle *12 de Octubre*
avenida *9 de Julio
*calle *25 de Mayo.

*Sin embargo:* Plaza Once.
*


----------



## Vampiro

Cornelioh said:


> ¿Cómo debería decirse?
> 
> Gracias de antemano.


No entiendo la pregunta.
Decirse, ambas se dicen igual, "11", se dice igual que "once".
En cuanto a lo demás, vale el nombre oficial de la calle (como ya dijeron, lo normal para fechas es usar números, aunque debe haber excepciones como para escribir un libro)
_


----------



## Erreconerre

Cornelioh said:


> ¿Cómo debería decirse?
> 
> Gracias de antemano.



La forma en que por aquí se escriben los nombres de las calles que tienen nombre de fechas es tal como está en el calendario, es decir, se escriben con números: Calle 5 de mayo, Avenida 6 de abril, Calzada 16 de septiembre.


----------



## Peón

Erreconerre said:


> La forma en que por aquí se escriben los nombres de las calles que tienen nombre de fechas es tal como está en el calendario, es decir, se escriben con números: Calle 5 de mayo, Avenida 6 de abril, Calzada 16 de septiembre.



Pero supongo que el mes va con mayúsculas?


----------



## Pinairun

Peón said:


> Pero supongo que el mes va con mayúsculas?



Debería.


----------



## Cornelioh

Vampiro said:


> No entiendo la pregunta.
> Decirse, ambas se dicen igual, "11", se dice igual que "once".
> En cuanto a lo demás, vale el nombre oficial de la calle (como ya dijeron, lo normal para fechas es usar números, aunque debe haber excepciones como para escribir un libro)
> _



Sí, fue un error mío; pero creo que aun así, felizmente, me comprendieron.
Gracias a todos.


----------



## Erreconerre

Peón said:


> Pero supongo que el mes va con mayúsculas?



Pero en el calendario el nombre del mes no va con mayúsculas. Mi respuesta se refiere a eso, con eso se reponde la pregunta y lo demás no se ha considerado.


----------



## Peón

Erreconerre said:


> Pero en el calendario el nombre del mes no va con mayúsculas. Mi respuesta se refiere a eso, con eso se reponde la pregunta y lo demás no se ha considerado.



En el calendario los meses van con minúsculas, pero  aún no siendo estrictamente la pregunta, creo que se debe aclarar que en los nombres de calles y avenidas los meses deben ir con mayúsculas porque se trata de un nombre propio.


----------



## cacarulo

Peón said:


> creo que se debe aclarar que en los nombres de calles y avenidas los meses deben ir con mayúsculas porque se trata de un nombre propio.



¡Correcto!



> *6.1.* Los nombres de los días de la semana, de los meses y de las estaciones del año: _lunes, abril, verano. _Solo se escriben con mayúscula cuando forman parte de fechas históricas, festividades o nombres propios:_ Primero de Mayo, Primavera de Praga, Viernes Santo, Hospital Doce de Octubre._


Del DPD.

Me queda la duda sobre si es 11 de Noviembre o si es Once de Noviembre... Es decir, si es con números o con letras. La entrada "fecha" del DPD no es taxativa y en la entrada citada ("mayúsculas"), las escriben con letras y no con números.


----------



## KirkandRafer

La entrada de números tampoco aclara mucho, pero, a falta de mayor "legislación", supongo que tendremos que quedarnos con esto.

*1.1.* Se escribirán preferentemente con letras:
*a) *Los números que pueden expresarse en una sola palabra, esto es, del _cero_ al _veintinueve,_ las decenas (_treinta, cuarenta, _etc.) y las centenas (_cien, doscientos, _etc.): _Me he comprado cinco libros: tres ensayos y dos novelas; Este año tengo cincuenta alumnos en clase; A la boda acudieron trescientos invitados._
*b) *Los números redondos que pueden expresarse en dos palabras (_trescientos mil, dos millones, _etc.): _Acudieron cien mil personas a la manifestación; Ganó tres millones en un concurso._
*c) *Los números que se expresan en dos palabras unidas por la conjunción _y_ (hasta _noventa y nueve_): _Mi padre cumplió ochenta y siete años la semana pasada;_ _En la Biblioteca de Palacio hay treinta y cinco manuscritos_.


----------



## Vampiro

Las fechas se escriben habitualmente con números.
Si el nombre de una calle es una fecha, lo lógico es mantener esa modalidad.
Excepciones, ya se dijo, hay muchas.
_


----------



## cacarulo

El DPD dice que "el sistema más común [para escribar las fechas] combina letras y números; el día y el año se escriben con números arábigos, y el mes, con letras y siempre con inicial minúscula".
El asunto es cuando esa fecha es más que una fecha del alamanque, y es un día festivo, por ejemplo (y, luego, el nombre de una calle que recuerda a ese día).


----------



## Vampiro

Bueno, bueno, no nos pongamos tiquismiquis... me refería al primer número.
El mes está claro que va con letras.  Y al ser nombre propio, con mayúsculas.
_


----------



## torrebruno

Al final, discusión para nada. Se escribirá como se llame. Y se llama como la acémila del concejal de turno del ayuntamiento dictaminó en su día que fuere. Y así quedará para el futuro de las generaciones venideras.


----------



## Peón

torrebruno said:


> Al final, discusión para nada. Se escribirá como se llame. Y se llama como la acémila del concejal de turno del ayuntamiento dictaminó en su día que fuere. Y así quedará para el futuro de las generaciones venideras.



Amén.


----------



## Erreconerre

Peón said:


> En el calendario los meses van con minúsculas, pero aún no siendo estrictamente la pregunta, creo que se debe aclarar que en los nombres de calles y avenidas los meses deben ir con mayúsculas porque se trata de un nombre propio.



En este caso la pregunta se refiere a la forma de escribir un número en el nombre de una calle. El resto no está contenido en la pregunta. De hecho, no viene al caso considerarlo, en primer lugar porque dudo que en esta sala haya quien lo ignore; en segundo, porque quien pregunta ya lo sabe, puesto que escribió el nombre del mes con mayúscula. 
Si el caso fuera agotar el tema, yo tendría muchas cosas que comentar sobre cuestiones ajenas a la pregunta; por ejemplo, la etmimología de los nombres de los meses o por qué siendo diciembre el mes número doce su nombre se relacina con el número diez. Pero estaría dando razones que nadie pide y que tal vez ya conozca.


----------



## Peón

Erreconerre said:


> En este caso la pregunta se refiere a la forma de escribir un número en el nombre de una calle. El resto no está contenido en la pregunta. De hecho, no viene al caso considerarlo, en primer lugar porque dudo que en esta sala haya quien lo ignore; en segundo, porque quien pregunta ya lo sabe, puesto que escribió el nombre del mes con mayúscula.
> Si el caso fuera agotar el tema, yo tendría muchas cosas que comentar sobre cuestiones ajenas a la pregunta; por ejemplo, la etmimología de los nombres de los meses o por qué siendo diciembre el mes número doce su nombre se relacina con el número diez. Pero estaría dando razones que nadie pide y que tal vez ya conozca.



El hecho de que la cuestión no esté en la consulta no nos autoriza a escribir con errores. De otra forma,  podríamos escribir sin puntos ni acentos, porque tampoco está en la consulta. 

Está mal decir_ calle 11 de noviembre. _ Punto. No hay nada personal en el asunto ni hay que dramatizar la cosa. Es sólo una aclaración como las miles que todos amigablemente efectuamos en este foro.

Como dice el Martín Fierro:

Mas naide se crea ofendido, 
 pues a ninguno incomodo; 
 y si canto de este modo 
 por encontrarlo oportuno, 
* NO ES PARA MAL DE NINGUNO 
 SINO PARA BIEN DE TODOS. 
*
Saludos.


----------



## Mate

Así habla un criollo de ley.


----------



## Pinairun

Bueno, hice la consulta a la Academia. Me han respondido a vuelta de correo, que es de agradecer:



> Como se indica en la nueva _Ortografía de la lengua española,_ los números que corresponden a fechas históricas o festividades se escriben preferentemente con palabras, incluso cuando pasan a utilizarse en la denominación de vías o espacios urbanos: _Celebraron el Dieciséis de Septiembre; ¿Quedamos en la plaza del Dos de Mayo?_
> 
> _No obstante, en algunos países del ámbito hispánico es normal el uso de cifras en estos contextos: calle del 18 de Julio. _


----------



## torrebruno

Bueno, lo que ya sabíamos. Para ese viaje, esas alforjas...
(¿No te habrán cobrado, verdad?)


----------



## Vampiro

Oh, la nueva ortografía, oh.
Quisiera ver cuántos prefieren escribir la cifra con palabras.
Además, imagino que no pretenden que se rebauticen todas las calles que ya existen.
Juá...
"Te queda justo en la intersección de Veinticinco de Mayo con Dieciocho de Septiembre"

_


----------



## torrebruno

Seguro que es un bar que se llama 6/07.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Me temo que en este asunto influye en la mente de quien decide ponerle nombre a la calle, lo larga que sea la cifra al escribirla.

Me parece que la tendencia es que de uno a quince se suele poner con letras, pero de quince en adelante el que da el nombre prefiere los números ya que son más engorrosos de escribir ( tres o doce frente a diecinueve o veintiocho)
En Las Palmas está la Plaza del Dos de Mayo, no muy lejos de la calle 29 de Abril.


----------



## Erreconerre

Peón said:


> El hecho de que la cuestión no esté en la consulta no nos autoriza a escribir con errores. De otra forma, podríamos escribir sin puntos ni acentos, porque tampoco está en la consulta.
> 
> Está mal decir_ calle 11 de noviembre. _Punto. No hay nada personal en el asunto ni hay que dramatizar la cosa. Es sólo una aclaración como las miles que todos amigablemente efectuamos en este foro.
> 
> Como dice el Martín Fierro:
> 
> Mas naide se crea ofendido,
> pues a ninguno incomodo;
> y si canto de este modo
> por encontrarlo oportuno,
> *NO ES PARA MAL DE NINGUNO
> SINO PARA BIEN DE TODOS.
> *
> Saludos.



Desde luego que en ningún caso se debe escribir con errores. Pero mi respuesta se refiere a la forma en que se escribe una fecha en el calendario. Vuelver a leer mi respuesta.
Que mi respuesta no haya sido todo lo extensa que tú exiges es harina de otro costal. Pero no hay nada de incorrección.


----------



## Peón

Erreconerre said:


> La forma en que por aquí se escriben los nombres de las calles que tienen nombre de fechas es tal como está en el calendario, es decir, se escriben con números: *Calle 5 de mayo, Avenida 6 de abril, Calzada 16 de septiembre.*


----------



## Erreconerre

La forma en que por aquí se escriben los nombres de las calles que tienen nombre de fechas es _*tal como está en el calendario,*_ es decir, se escriben con números: *Calle 5 de mayo, Avenida 6 de abril, Calzada 16 de septiembre.

*Exactamente. Así está en nuestro calendario, sólo que sin esas marquitas que pusiste.
¿Estaremos usando el mismo calendario? Porque ya ves que hay calendario chino, thailandés y que sé yo...


----------



## Peón

En castellano (no sé si en chino o en tailandés) *es un error* escribir: _Calle 4 de *m*ayo_; *dos errores* si sumamos_ Avenida 6 de *a*bril_, y *tres errores* si agregamos _Calzada 16 de *s*eptiembre.

_Si lo quieres entender, bien; si no, allá tú.Saludos y hasta el próximo hilo.


----------



## Erreconerre

Peón said:


> En castellano (no sé si en chino o en tailandés) *es un error* escribir: _Calle 4 de *m*ayo_; *dos errores* si sumamos_ Avenida 6 de *a*bril_, y *tres errores* si agregamos _Calzada 16 de *s*eptiembre.
> 
> _Si lo quieres entender, bien; si no, allá tú.Saludos y hasta el próximo hilo.



Me parece que estás partiendo de una premisa falsa: hablando de calendarios, en castellano los nombres de los meses *no* se escriben con mayúscula. Ésa es tu confusión.


----------



## torrebruno

No es tan difícil entender que alguna fechas, por su significado histórico, se toman como nombres propios y se escriben con mayúscula.


----------



## Pinairun

_Erreconerre _habla de calendarios: los meses se escriben con minúsculas.
_Peon _habla de nombres de calles: los meses se escriben con mayúsculas.

Ya está; no discutáis más, por favor. 
Todos sabemos que los nombres de las calles han de llevar el mes con mayúscula.
La pregunta iba de si con número o con cifras, y ahí sí que todavía falta negociar.


----------



## Erreconerre

Pinairun said:


> _Erreconerre _habla de calendarios: los meses se escriben con minúsculas.
> _Peon _habla de nombres de calles: los meses se escriben con mayúsculas.
> 
> Ya está; no discutáis más, por favor.
> Todos sabemos que los nombres de las calles han de llevar el mes con mayúscula.
> La pregunta iba de si con número o con cifras, y ahí sí que todavía falta negociar.




Pues sí, la duda es la forma de escribir los números.
Donde yo vivo se usa escribirlos con números, tal vez porque resulta menos económico, en tiempo y materiales, escribirlo con letras. 
Podríamos decir que se trata de un nombre propio y que hay cierta flexibilidad al asignar nombres propios (se cuenta que alguien lleva el nombre de Aniv de la Rev porque nació el día en que se conmemora el aniversario de la Revolución Mexicana, y su nombre es una abreviatura), y que cada quien pone y escribe un nombre propio como le plazca. Algo hay de cierto en esto. Pero también es cierto que estos nombres recuerdan la fecha de alguna accion trascendetal y digna de ser recordada, y si estos nombres son alusivos a una fecha, me parece que deberíamos escribir el número en el nombre de la calle tal como aparece en el calendario. Y aquí es donde empiezan los "asegunes".

Pero, en todo caso, yo lo escribo con números, porque así se usa por aquí, haciendo uso de lo que los lingüistas llaman _*la norma*_, en comparación con la *norma culta*, y que me permite dar a las cosas el nombre que les da la generalidad; por ejemplo, me permite pedir en estanquillo de la esquina _una caja de cigarros _en vez de una _cajetilla de cigarrillos_ sin conculcar ningún precepto gramatical.


----------



## Pinairun

Y fumar a gusto, supongo.
Pues fíjate que si pidieras por aquí una _caja de cigarros_, seguramente te darían una caja de cigarros puros, llamados habanos, de esos gordotes que se hacen con las hojas de tabaco enteras y enrolladas.


----------

